
Show HN: The Poet of Logic Programming (Interview with Robert Kowalski) - felixyz
https://thesearch.space/episodes/1-the-poet-of-logic-programming
======
felixyz
I just launched this podcast about logic programming, kicking off with an
interview with one of the founders of the field. Any and all feedback
appreciated!

~~~
dang
Podcasts don't generally count for Show HN, but this one is such a nice and
obscure topic that we'll make an exception.

In general, you'll do better with these on HN if you can include a transcript
and make it primarily a thing to read, with the option of listening as well.
Audio posts do worse than video, which in turn do worse than text. Not sure
why that is, but it's been the consistent pattern here for years.

~~~
felixyz
Ok thanks for the info and for making an exception! I do have a full
transcript and plan to put it up. Just need to rebuild the site first... (It's
a bit surprising that audio does worse than video btw.)

~~~
dang
Email us when the transcript is up and we might be able to give you some tips.

~~~
felixyz
Thanks, sure will.

